# Pest probably



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Saw one on pavement and carefully scooped it up & put on grass. Later the side of the car was covered with them when parked under a tree. Guessing its not a good caterpillar. Maybe a Tussock moth caterpillar.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks to be a Western Tussock Moth caterpillar. Western tussock moth caterpillar - Stock Image - Z355/1731 According to the link it is a pest that forages on the fruit and leaves.


----------

